# Puedo hacer esta conexión para mantener impedancias ?



## Aiphos (Ago 5, 2009)

hola mi duda es si puedo conectar parlantes como está en el dibujo, ya que la impedancia equivalente sería de 8 ohm, tambien supongo que si por ejemplo tengo 75 watts por canal, solo puedo poner tres parlantes de 25 W por canal, y otra duda, el sonido es aceptable si es que esa conexión es factible ? desde ya gracias por las resuestas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2009)

Aiphos dijo:
			
		

> hola mi duda es si puedo conectar parlantes como está en el dibujo, ya que la impedancia equivalente sería de 8 ohm,



Si, si se puede y te va a dar 8 ohms, tal como decís.



			
				Aiphos dijo:
			
		

> tambien supongo que si por ejemplo tengo 75 watts por canal, solo puedo poner tres parlantes de 25 W por canal,



La potencia de los parlantes, en total, debe sumar mas de 75W. Ahora...de que potencia debe ser cada uno, hay que calcularlo.



			
				Aiphos dijo:
			
		

> y otra duda, el sonido es aceptable si es que esa conexión es factible ? desde ya gracias por las resuestas...



El sonido es tan aceptable como buenos sean los parlantes y el amplificador que los excita. Así como los tenés, no hay división de frecuencias ni nada, por lo que, a menos todos que sean full-range, vas a escuchar diferente en cada uno de ellos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola.

El parlante de 4 ohm va a soportar más potencia que lo dos de 8 ohm en paralelo.
Ya que el de 4 ohm recibirá la mitad de la potencia (más de 37W).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Aiphos (Ago 5, 2009)

okay,gracias por las respuestas......todavia me queda una duda, la potencia debe ser mayor a 75W en total, cuanto mayor o e que proporcion deberia distribuir potencia en los parlantes ?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> El parlante de 4 ohm va a soportar más potencia que lo dos de 8 ohm en paralelo.



Redactado de otra manera:
El parlante de 4 ohm va a soportar más potencia que *cada uno de* los dos de 8 ohm en paralelo.

Serán 37,5W en el de 4Ω y 18,75W en cada uno de los de 8Ω.

Lo de cuánta potencia aplicar, leé por acá.

Saludos


----------



## Aiphos (Ago 5, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas... ...pero tengo otra duda...otra opción para conectar estos 6 parlantes ?


----------

